# 3 new audio-books, HH-related!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So I found this lurking around on Facebook, and as no one else has written about it. Its 3 new audio-books, at least 2 is HH-related.

First, The Sigillite by Chris Wraight:
The Sigillite (Horus Heresy): Amazon.co.uk: Chris Wraight: Books

Second and third, Burden of Duty and Grey Angel (HH) by James Swallow and John French. I think this could be a back to back like The Dark King/The Lightning Tower:
Burden of Duty and Grey Angel (Horus Heresy): Amazon.co.uk: James Swallow, John French: Books

So what are your speculations, hopes, dreams and ideas?  shoot.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool find! Loving the audio dramas/books atm, I imagine Burden of duty and Grey angel will be like Lightning tower, 2 stories 1 disc. Have no idea what it could relate too though maybe more grey knight stuff? The Sigillite could be interesting, be good to have more info on the Emperors number 2


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I have heard something about _The Sigilite_ before. Apparantely it will detail The Emperor and Malcador first meeting each other, and why they were so loyal to one another.

Also damn good find forkmaster, have some +rep.


LotN


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Fuck yeah, I know I'm not the only one who's been wanting more info and insight about Malcador. I'll put this on my list of things to get despite my immense distaste for audio books.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

GOOD FIND! +rep


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the notice forkmaster! I just updated http://www.spuler.us/40k/ with those two items, plus five others that haven't been announced by BL for 2013 as well!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

You are all welcome and its not much as Im the one who found it, more like the one who spread it here.  It appears also, that ADB next story might be called "Nightfall", which will be about the Night Lords. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Questions-for-the-High-Lords_.html


----------



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

Burden of Duty and Grey Angel (Horus Heresy):... 

Hmm..Wonder if it has anything to do with Captain Garro and his gang he has been gathering up?


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

That was my first thought


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I am definitely looking forward to _The Sigilite_


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Blacksword72 said:


> Burden of Duty and Grey Angel (Horus Heresy):...
> 
> Hmm..Wonder if it has anything to do with Captain Garro and his gang he has been gathering up?


Anyone hoping for a full novel based on this gathering?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Finally get my Curze on. Watching apoc now to get in the mood.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Finally get my Curze on.


How so?


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> How so?



I assume they are getting ready to (or have started to) read one of the Night Lords books, but for some reason posted this information in a thread that has nothing to do with the Night Lords.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nightfall. Aren't you writing it, DBC? .

Unless, of course, it is Night Lords, rather than KC. Talking of which, I've yet to read the trilogy - I still love the stories of them from Ultramarines series (nothing like the potential to tank shock ultramarines with an ultramarine flavoured ram) and Raptors/Chosen based 3.5th Edition CSM.

But on the otherhand, audiobooks, whoo. Buying a book I don't have to read, brilliant fun. Because, you know, that's why I buy books.


----------

